# PRIMA COTTA



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Mia figlia maggiore ha quasi 15 anni, sempre stata una bimba giudiziosa, senza grilli per la testa...anche troppo
A settembre inizia il suo primo anno di liceo ed in classe con lei c'è lui...bel ragazzino, anche a lui come a lei piace studiare, sveglio, interessato un po' a tutto ciò che lo circonda...ma molto molto molto alle ragazzine in generale
All'inizio si appiccica a lei, lo aveva sempre intorno, anche a lei vedo che interessa...ma alla prima festa dove va lui ma lei no succede il fattaccio...lui bacia un'altra...da qui inizia il delirio...lui che continua a rincorrere mia figlia, lei che è un po' una mia mini me lo mette nella zona "amico" e non gli da tanto peso (almeno all'apparenza perché io invece so quanto c'è rimasta male).
In questi mesi comunque si battibeccano in continuazione ma sempre li rimangono...studiano anche insieme e tutto sembrava essersi ridimensionato in questa bella amicizia...fino a stamani...prima di scendere di macchina lei mi guarda e mi dice che lui ci ha ripensato e che vuole stare con lei...io per ora le ho risposto che ne avremmo riparlato con calma oggi ma non so cosa dirle...conoscendo il tipo le rifarà del male...so che son cose normali ma oltretutto poi lo avrà per altri  4 anni in classe...lei aspetta un consiglio da me ed io non so che risponderle...
voi che fareste?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mia figlia maggiore ha quasi 15 anni, sempre stata una bimba giudiziosa, senza grilli per la testa...anche troppo
> A settembre inizia il suo primo anno di liceo ed in classe con lei c'è lui...bel ragazzino, anche a lui come a lei piace studiare, sveglio, interessato un po' a tutto ciò che lo circonda...ma molto molto molto alle ragazzine in generale
> All'inizio si appiccica a lei, lo aveva sempre intorno, anche a lei vedo che interessa...ma alla prima festa dove va lui ma lei no succede il fattaccio...lui bacia un'altra...da qui inizia il delirio...lui che continua a rincorrere mia figlia, lei che è un po' una mia mini me lo mette nella zona "amico" e non gli da tanto peso (almeno all'apparenza perché io invece so quanto c'è rimasta male).
> In questi mesi comunque si battibeccano in continuazione ma sempre li rimangono...studiano anche insieme e tutto sembrava essersi ridimensionato in questa bella amicizia...fino a stamani...prima di scendere di macchina lei mi guarda e mi dice che lui ci ha ripensato e che vuole stare con lei...io per ora le ho risposto che ne avremmo riparlato con calma oggi ma non so cosa dirle...conoscendo il tipo le rifarà del male...so che son cose normali ma oltretutto poi lo avrà per altri  4 anni in classe...lei aspetta un consiglio da me ed io non so che risponderle...
> voi che fareste?


Guarda anche mia figlia il primo anno di liceo in questo periodo proprio si era messa con un suo compagno di classe...
È stato lui a fare il primo passo...
Sono rimasti insieme fino a luglio quando lei lo ha mollato perché secondo lei...non le teneva polso...
Mia figlia è bella tosta...
A settembre lei ricambia idea...lo rivuole...
Lui la tiene in standby per qualche gg ...poi si rimettono insieme...e dopo poco...lei lo rimolla...
In tutto questo i ragazzi frequentavano liberamente le rispettive case con conoscenza dei genitori...
Alla fine l ho cazziata...ci sta che non vuoi più una persona ma non è che la prendi e la lasci a piacimento....
Lui poi ha cambiato scuola quindi non sono più in classe insieme...
Ma sono rimasti ottimi amici...si frequentano a volte in compagnia...lui l ha anche invitata alla sua festa di compleanno dei 18...
Tutto questo per dirti...lascia che tua figlia prenda autonomamente le sue decisioni...
Tanto una padellata in faccia per amore l abbiamo presa tutti....
È la vita ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma infatti probabilmente le dirò di fare quello che si sente...mi fa morire da ridere perché ti guarda aspettando che tu abbia tutte le risposte!!! Anche lei ha un bel caratterino...gli fa dei caziatoni che non hanno dell'umano!!! e sono solo amici...non voglio immaginare se cambiano il tipo di relazione  .


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Penso che siano normali dinamiche e sicuramente sono lezioni di vita... io le direi di fare quel che sente, sempre nel rispetto dell'altra persona che non è un pupazzo e che ha dei sentimenti che vanno rispettati a costo di andarci giù piatti se la cosa non è reciproca.
Per fare le profumiere c'e' sempre tempo 
Di converso, se fosse lei/lui ad essere 'manipolato', direi che va bene sperare, ma poi bisogna essere realisti e farsene una ragione, ché lo zerbinaggio non porta nulla di buono


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

non penso che siano ancora arrivati a queste dinamiche...penso che hanno entrambi un bel caratterino, le schermaglie servono ad entrambi per prendere le misure...poi l'età è questa...si sentono grandi e poi li trovi a litigare per una patatina rubata...


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

è bene imparare a questa età, la paghi di meno dopo...a costo di disilludersi sugli unicorni rosa e sui cuoricini "per sempre". Il cinismo aiuta a non farsi fregare e a non soffrire troppo per le inevitabili delusioni


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

lo penso anche io...hanno la stessa età quindi va bene che si prendano a zuccate tra loro


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Le direi di cercare di essere felice dandole le indicazioni di quello che secondo me significa essere felici.
Le suggerirei di parlare a lui con estrema franchezza consapevole che da parte mia potrà avere tutto il supporto necessario.
Cercherei di farle capire che legarsi così presto ad una persona, se sul breve possa scaldare il cuore, sul medio ti priva di esperienze che solo a quella età puoi fare.
E nel caso lui non capisse interverrei io con la mia delicatezza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

sarei curiosa di vedere la tua delicatezza...per il discorso che è prematuro legarsi a questa età le avevo già parlato...anche io sono sempre stata dell'opinione che 15 anni sono fatti per divertirsi con gli amici...una cosa mi tranquillizza...lui non mi sembra il tipo che vuole legarsi...ha avuto solo paura perché ha avuto il covid con delle conseguenze abbastanza brutte, si sono avvicinati molto per questo, diciamo che nel periodo brutto ha trovato in lei una spalla a cui aggrapparsi...lei vuole fare la dura ma fondamentalmente è buona e lo ha supportato molto.
Sono comunque sicura che nel momento che a lui passa la paura inizierà nuovamente a guardarsi intorno...e come già le disse tempo fa a lui per ora vanno bene quelle che si vogliono divertire senza tanti pensieri...e lei non è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mia figlia maggiore ha quasi 15 anni, sempre stata una bimba giudiziosa, senza grilli per la testa...anche troppo
> A settembre inizia il suo primo anno di liceo ed in classe con lei c'è lui...bel ragazzino, anche a lui come a lei piace studiare, sveglio, interessato un po' a tutto ciò che lo circonda...ma molto molto molto alle ragazzine in generale
> All'inizio si appiccica a lei, lo aveva sempre intorno, anche a lei vedo che interessa...ma alla prima festa dove va lui ma lei no succede il fattaccio...lui bacia un'altra...da qui inizia il delirio...lui che continua a rincorrere mia figlia, lei che è un po' una mia mini me lo mette nella zona "amico" e non gli da tanto peso (almeno all'apparenza perché io invece so quanto c'è rimasta male).
> In questi mesi comunque si battibeccano in continuazione ma sempre li rimangono...studiano anche insieme e tutto sembrava essersi ridimensionato in questa bella amicizia...fino a stamani...prima di scendere di macchina lei mi guarda e mi dice che lui ci ha ripensato e che vuole stare con lei...io per ora le ho risposto che ne avremmo riparlato con calma oggi ma non so cosa dirle...conoscendo il tipo le rifarà del male...so che son cose normali ma oltretutto poi lo avrà per altri  4 anni in classe...lei aspetta un consiglio da me ed io non so che risponderle...
> voi che fareste?


quello che pensi,tanto lei farà quello che l'istinto le suggerirà
Quindi si metteranno insieme, e ti ritroverai ad una certa lei che piangerà si dispererà e la consolerai, ma mai dirle te lo avevo detto


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le direi di cercare di essere felice dandole le indicazioni di quello che secondo me significa essere felici.
> Le suggerirei di parlare a lui con estrema franchezza consapevole che da parte mia potrà avere tutto il supporto necessario.
> Cercherei di farle capire che legarsi così presto ad una persona, se sul breve possa scaldare il cuore, sul medio ti priva di esperienze che solo a quella età puoi fare.
> E nel caso lui non capisse interverrei io con la mia delicatezza.


hanno 15 anni cosa vai a fare il duro!! ma dai ...fai il bravo


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hanno 15 anni cosa vai a fare il duro!! ma dai ...fai il bravo


Quando accaduto un episodio simile che non posso dettagliare, io e mia moglie siamo intervenuti. Nostro figlio ci ha ringraziati. Parlammo anche con la preside della scuola. Anche in questo contesto, l’esito è stato ottimo. Mi limito a portare la mia personale esperienza perché è solo su questa che mi posso basare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando accaduto un episodio simile che non posso dettagliare, io e mia moglie siamo intervenuti. Nostro figlio ci ha ringraziati. Parlammo anche con la preside della scuola. Anche in questo contesto, l’esito è stato ottimo. Mi limito a portare la mia personale esperienza perché è solo su questa che mi posso basare.


stiamo parlando di una cottarella, secondo me gestibilissima. studiano insieme , stessa classe.
L'unica cosa su cui si puo puntare è proprio che essendo nella stessa classe lei se lo ritroverà davanti qualora finisse tutto in una bolla di sapone.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una cottarella, secondo me gestibilissima. studiano insieme , stessa classe.
> L'unica cosa su cui si puo puntare è proprio che essendo nella stessa classe lei se lo ritroverà davanti qualora finisse tutto in una bolla di sapone.


A dire la verità, l’autrice del post alla quel ho risposto, non risulta insoddisfatta della mia risposta. Direi quindi che ogni ulteriore intervento sul mio scritto sia abbastanza superfluo, quanto inutile.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando accaduto un episodio simile che non posso dettagliare, io e mia moglie siamo intervenuti. Nostro figlio ci ha ringraziati. Parlammo anche con la preside della scuola. Anche in questo contesto, l’esito è stato ottimo. Mi limito a portare la mia personale esperienza perché è solo su questa che mi posso basare.


Sono curiosa...ma perché lei era troppo insistente?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono curiosa...ma perché lei era troppo insistente?


Eh diciamo al limite dello stalking, giorno e notte, anche sull’indirizzo mail istituzionale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una cottarella, secondo me gestibilissima. studiano insieme , stessa classe.
> L'unica cosa su cui si puo puntare è proprio che essendo nella stessa classe lei se lo ritroverà davanti qualora finisse tutto in una bolla di sapone.


Infatti io sono più in pensiero che sono in classe insieme...mi dispiacerebbe dovesse crearsi un clima di tensione che è pesante da gestire.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh diciamo al limite dello stalking, giorno e notte, anche sull’indirizzo mail istituzionale.


a no vabbè...questo non lo tollererei neppure io...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti io sono più in pensiero che sono in classe insieme...mi dispiacerebbe dovesse crearsi un clima di tensione che è pesante da gestire.


E sarà il momento buono per imparare a gestire l'eventuale dopo.
Anche questa è scuola.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a no vabbè...questo non lo tollererei neppure io...


E quindi abbiamo chiesto un intervento della scuola. Che è intervenuta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi abbiamo chiesto un intervento della scuola. Che è intervenuta.


no, su questo non si scherza, meglio chiudere il tutto...se sono cose "normali" bene che se la vedano tra di loro, altrimenti giusto intervenire noi genitori.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no, su questo non si scherza, meglio chiudere il tutto...se sono cose "normali" bene che se la vedano tra di loro, altrimenti giusto intervenire noi genitori.


Nel momento in cui quindi questa situazione comincera‘ a generare ansie che tue figlia non riuscira a gestire da sola, sarà tuo dovere intervenire.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Con lei ho fortunatamente un buonissimo rapporto, parliamo tantissimo e sono la persona dove si rifugia quando è in difficoltà...di sicuro le starò vicina, come sempre, cercando di non opprimerla ma facendole sentire che sono con lei  qualora ce ne fosse bisogno.
è una situazione che mi mette ansia perché è la prima volta che mi trovo ad affrontare questo tipo di problemi da mamma...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con lei ho fortunatamente un buonissimo rapporto, parliamo tantissimo e sono la persona dove si rifugia quando è in difficoltà...di sicuro le starò vicina, come sempre, cercando di non opprimerla ma facendole sentire che sono con lei  qualora ce ne fosse bisogno.
> è una situazione che mi mette ansia perché è la prima volta che mi trovo ad affrontare questo tipo di problemi da mamma...


Ma vai tranquilla!!!
Il primo in assoluto per mia figlia è stato un ragazzo del sud Italia conosciuto mentre facevano una vacanza col gruppo scout 
Lei era già dell' idea che sarebbero stati insieme a vita...
Tempo 15 GG dopo la fine della vacanza ...si erano già mollati...
Ci ha pianto...ma ovviamente le è servita come lezione....
È giusto che facciano le loro esperienze...
La cosa negativa e ti do ragione è che siano in classe insieme...
Solo quello...
È come farsi l amante sul luogo di lavoro...una volta che finisce ..cazz ce l hai sempre lì...


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma vai tranquilla!!!
> Il primo in assoluto per mia figlia è stato un ragazzo del sud Italia conosciuto mentre facevano una vacanza col gruppo scout
> Lei era già dell' idea che sarebbero stati insieme a vita...
> Tempo 15 GG dopo la fine della vacanza ...si erano già mollati...
> ...


appunto!!!!...quando finirà non sarà bellissimo averlo in classe...poi a 15 anni difficilmente hanno la diplomazia per farla finire bene...avrei preferito avesse preso una sbandata per uno con cui non avesse già un rapporto così stretto...da quando si sono conosciuti sono sempre insieme, si sentono in continuazione, si aiutano a scuola...è veramente una bella amicizia...mi dispiacerebbe veramente vederla finire per uno squilibrio ormonale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> appunto!!!!...quando finirà non sarà bellissimo averlo in classe...poi a 15 anni difficilmente hanno la diplomazia per farla finire bene...avrei preferito avesse preso una sbandata per uno con cui non avesse già un rapporto così stretto...da quando si sono conosciuti sono sempre insieme, si sentono in continuazione, si aiutano a scuola...è veramente una bella amicizia...mi dispiacerebbe veramente vederla finire per uno squilibrio ormonale


Ma guarda dipende...mia figlia te l' ho detto col suo ex è in ottimi rapporti...
Quindi...non è detto che finisca male...


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

dai...speriamo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A dire la verità, l’autrice del post alla quel ho risposto, non risulta insoddisfatta della mia risposta. Direi quindi che ogni ulteriore intervento sul mio scritto sia abbastanza superfluo, quanto inutile.


a dimenticavo che bisogna ignorarti quando scrivi!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a dimenticavo che bisogna ignorarti quando scrivi!


Sempremente!


----------



## Vera (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mia figlia maggiore ha quasi 15 anni, sempre stata una bimba giudiziosa, senza grilli per la testa...anche troppo
> A settembre inizia il suo primo anno di liceo ed in classe con lei c'è lui...bel ragazzino, anche a lui come a lei piace studiare, sveglio, interessato un po' a tutto ciò che lo circonda...ma molto molto molto alle ragazzine in generale
> All'inizio si appiccica a lei, lo aveva sempre intorno, anche a lei vedo che interessa...ma alla prima festa dove va lui ma lei no succede il fattaccio...lui bacia un'altra...da qui inizia il delirio...lui che continua a rincorrere mia figlia, lei che è un po' una mia mini me lo mette nella zona "amico" e non gli da tanto peso (almeno all'apparenza perché io invece so quanto c'è rimasta male).
> In questi mesi comunque si battibeccano in continuazione ma sempre li rimangono...studiano anche insieme e tutto sembrava essersi ridimensionato in questa bella amicizia...fino a stamani...prima di scendere di macchina lei mi guarda e mi dice che lui ci ha ripensato e che vuole stare con lei...io per ora le ho risposto che ne avremmo riparlato con calma oggi ma non so cosa dirle...conoscendo il tipo le rifarà del male...so che son cose normali ma oltretutto poi lo avrà per altri  4 anni in classe...lei aspetta un consiglio da me ed io non so che risponderle...
> voi che fareste?


Io le direi di fare quello che si sente. Da piccolina l'ho sempre lasciata correre e rotolare come una mela giù dallo scivolo. A forza di cadere ha imparato.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

Questo è uno di quei momenti in cui ci si gioca il rapporto genitore-figlio.
È difficile non fare prediche e non essere travolti dalla empatia.
Credo che si debba ricordare che per i ragazzini (purtroppo a volte anche noi) vivono nel presente. Qualsiasi ridimensionamento temporale viene vissuto come sminuente e li fa sentire trattare da bambini.
È come per i brufoli, tutti sappiamo che poi passano, ma mentre li abbiamo sono un problema grave.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mia figlia maggiore ha quasi 15 anni, sempre stata una bimba giudiziosa, senza grilli per la testa...anche troppo
> A settembre inizia il suo primo anno di liceo ed in classe con lei c'è lui...bel ragazzino, anche a lui come a lei piace studiare, sveglio, interessato un po' a tutto ciò che lo circonda...ma molto molto molto alle ragazzine in generale
> All'inizio si appiccica a lei, lo aveva sempre intorno, anche a lei vedo che interessa...ma alla prima festa dove va lui ma lei no succede il fattaccio...lui bacia un'altra...da qui inizia il delirio...lui che continua a rincorrere mia figlia, lei che è un po' una mia mini me lo mette nella zona "amico" e non gli da tanto peso (almeno all'apparenza perché io invece so quanto c'è rimasta male).
> In questi mesi comunque si battibeccano in continuazione ma sempre li rimangono...studiano anche insieme e tutto sembrava essersi ridimensionato in questa bella amicizia...fino a stamani...prima di scendere di macchina lei mi guarda e mi dice che lui ci ha ripensato e che vuole stare con lei...io per ora le ho risposto che ne avremmo riparlato con calma oggi ma non so cosa dirle...conoscendo il tipo le rifarà del male...so che son cose normali ma oltretutto poi lo avrà per altri  4 anni in classe...lei aspetta un consiglio da me ed io non so che risponderle...
> voi che fareste?


io eviterei come la peste d'intromettermi, a meno che ci siano dei segnali di pericolo.   le musate adolescenziali fanno parte del percorso di crescita


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è uno di quei momenti in cui ci si gioca il rapporto genitore-figlio.
> È difficile non fare prediche e non essere travolti dalla empatia.
> Credo che si debba ricordare che per i ragazzini (purtroppo a volte anche noi) vivono nel presente. Qualsiasi ridimensionamento temporale viene vissuto come sminuente e li fa sentire trattare da bambini.
> È come per i brufoli, tutti sappiamo che poi passano, ma mentre li abbiamo sono un problema grave.


Hai centrato il punto del discorso...mi sento proprio che rischio di giocarmi il rapporto con lei...sono quelle situazioni che come ti muovi sbagli


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io eviterei come la peste d'intromettermi, a meno che ci siano dei segnali di pericolo.   le musate adolescenziali fanno parte del percorso di crescita


Lo so...ma quando è la figlia che ti chiede il tuo parere tirarsi indietro è come dirle che te ne lavi le mani dei suoi problemi...e non deve passare assolutamente questo messaggio...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto del discorso...mi sento proprio che rischio di giocarmi il rapporto con lei...sono quelle situazioni che come ti muovi sbagli


Io ho evitato quello che faceva innervosire me, tipo i racconti di cotte poi finite. Per me quello che vivevo era unico e importante.
Poi quando è finita l’ho consolata. Poi sono uscita perché non riuscivo a smettere di piangere.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io le direi di fare quello che si sente. Da piccolina l'ho sempre lasciata correre e rotolare come una mela giù dallo scivolo. A forza di cadere ha imparato.


Quando sono piccole si gestiscono bene!!! Anche io non sono mai stata apprensiva...


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo so...ma quando è la figlia che ti chiede il tuo parere tirarsi indietro è come dirle che te ne lavi le mani dei suoi problemi...e non deve passare assolutamente questo messaggio...


no, ma puoi sempre spiegarle che queste cose deve imparare a smazzarsele da sola, coi dovuti modi, dato che è tua figlia e si spera che tu sappia come prenderla per il verso giusto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho evitato quello che faceva innervosire me, tipo i racconti di cotte poi finite. Per me quello che vivevo era unico e importante.
> Poi quando è finita l’ho consolata. Poi sono uscita perché non riuscivo a smettere di piangere.


Penso che la miglior cosa sia ascoltarla...da evitare i confronti con il mio passato...ognuno è un mondo a sé...e si... dovrò stare attenta a non farmi prendere dal nervosismo se avrò da vederla stare male...altrimenti rischio di strozzarlo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso che la miglior cosa sia ascoltarla...da evitare i confronti con il mio passato...ognuno è un mondo a sé...e si... dovrò stare attenta a non farmi prendere dal nervosismo se avrò da vederla stare male...altrimenti rischio di strozzarlo


Se volesse evitare ingerenze non ti avrebbe parlato. Solo bisogna evitare di essere intrusiva, senza cadere nella indifferenza.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso che la miglior cosa sia ascoltarla...da evitare i confronti con il mio passato...ognuno è un mondo a sé...e si... dovrò stare attenta a non farmi prendere dal nervosismo se avrò da vederla stare male...altrimenti rischio di strozzarlo


Esatto.
Lei deve sapere che può contare su di te anche in questi casi ma che tu sei l’estrema soluzione a cui si spera non si debba ricorrere mai.
Quindi va bene dirle “fai quello che ti senti” ma solo se, questo dire, non è un modo per fregarsene sperando che passi da solo.


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, è apprezzabile (e lusinghiero come genitore) che abbia chiesto...mio figlio, per qualsiasi cosa tu chieda anche solo vagamente, senza intenti intromissivi, risponde 'pà, me la sbrigo da solo' 
Poi, ogni tanto, gli piglia la chiacchiera e ti racconta la qualunque, ma di default è omertoso


----------



## Vera (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quando sono piccole si gestiscono bene!!! Anche io non sono mai stata apprensiva...


Era per dire che anche "cadere" in amore insegna.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mia figlia maggiore ha quasi 15 anni, sempre stata una bimba giudiziosa, senza grilli per la testa...anche troppo
> A settembre inizia il suo primo anno di liceo ed in classe con lei c'è lui...bel ragazzino, anche a lui come a lei piace studiare, sveglio, interessato un po' a tutto ciò che lo circonda...ma molto molto molto alle ragazzine in generale
> All'inizio si appiccica a lei, lo aveva sempre intorno, anche a lei vedo che interessa...ma alla prima festa dove va lui ma lei no succede il fattaccio...lui bacia un'altra...da qui inizia il delirio...lui che continua a rincorrere mia figlia, lei che è un po' una mia mini me lo mette nella zona "amico" e non gli da tanto peso (almeno all'apparenza perché io invece so quanto c'è rimasta male).
> In questi mesi comunque si battibeccano in continuazione ma sempre li rimangono...studiano anche insieme e tutto sembrava essersi ridimensionato in questa bella amicizia...fino a stamani...prima di scendere di macchina lei mi guarda e mi dice che lui ci ha ripensato e che vuole stare con lei...io per ora le ho risposto che ne avremmo riparlato con calma oggi ma non so cosa dirle...conoscendo il tipo le rifarà del male...so che son cose normali ma oltretutto poi lo avrà per altri  4 anni in classe...lei aspetta un consiglio da me ed io non so che risponderle...
> voi che fareste?


Esperienza loro. Non interferirei.
Nei miei ricordi c'è anche una ragazza che ebbe tre ragazzi nella stessa  classe,  ovviamente a seguire, non insieme. I ragazzi tra loro erano anche amici, tutto si supera se si è diciamo equilibrati.
I tradimenti a quell 'età comunque sono frequenti. Impareranno a gestirli.
Mia figlia ha un ragazzo da un anno nella stessa classe.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Esperienza loro. Non interferirei.
> Nei miei ricordi c'è anche una ragazza che ebbe tre ragazzi nella stessa  classe,  ovviamente a seguire, non insieme. I ragazzi tra loro erano anche amici, tutto si supera se si è diciamo equilibrati.
> I tradimenti a quell 'età comunque sono frequenti. Impareranno a gestirli.
> Mia figlia ha un ragazzo da un anno nella stessa classe.


non avevi detto che stava a 700 km, il fidanzato di tua figlia?


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non avevi detto che stava a 700 km, il fidanzato di tua figlia?


In vacanza. Torna in fine settimana.


----------



## Carola (3 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In vacanza. Torna in fine settimana.


 Okkio che perplesso indaga e si insospettisce


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Okkio che perplesso indaga e si insospettisce


Va beh, ma è Carnevale, scuole chiuse.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma è Carnevale, scuole chiuse.


Come sta tua figlia @danny, è tornata a casa?


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Come sta tua figlia @danny, è tornata a casa?


Oggi. Adesso dobbiamo starle molto dietro seguendo quello che ci viene detto dai medici.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi. Adesso dobbiamo starle molto dietro seguendo quello che ci viene detto dai medici.


E' contenta di tornare a casa?


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' contenta di tornare a casa?


Per niente.
Nella bolla ormai si era abituata, stava con le altre ragazze (erano quasi tutte ragazze), senza stimoli stressanti.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per niente.
> Nella bolla ormai si era abituata, stava con le altre ragazze (erano quasi tutte ragazze), senza stimoli stressanti.


Quanto giorni è stata dentro?
Ti auguro sia un percorso in salita, anche se difficile, per tutti voi.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto giorni è stata dentro?
> Ti auguro sia un percorso in salita, anche se difficile, per tutti voi.


Otto. E' un percorso impegnativo in quanto il rischio non è affatto abbattuto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per niente.
> Nella bolla ormai si era abituata, stava con le altre ragazze (erano quasi tutte ragazze), senza stimoli stressanti.


Caspita ..
Effettivamente li era in un bolla ....hai detto bene...
Ma sicuramente lentamente riuscirà a tornare alla routine ...
Ti hanno consigliato di rimandarla subito a scuola o no?
In bocca al lupo


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Caspita ..
> Effettivamente li era in un bolla ....hai detto bene...
> Ma sicuramente lentamente riuscirà a tornare alla routine ...
> Ti hanno consigliato di rimandarla subito a scuola o no?
> In bocca al lupo


No, niente scuola, non reggerebbe.
Al momento si naviga a vista seguendo ciò che ci viene detto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, niente scuola, non reggerebbe.
> Al momento si naviga a vista seguendo ciò che ci viene detto.


In bocca al lupo... veramente!
Cmq è a casa...e vi ha vicini entrambi...e che il cane...che aiuta!!


----------

